# Cleaning Fretboard



## LPhilippe (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi guys, I know that some of you already know how to clean your fretboard but I wanted to share my experience doing it. I used the "Hydrate, Fingerboard Conditioner" from D'Addrario with a rag at first and with a toothbrush after. I have bought also the "Fret Polishing System" to the final touch.

This is before I do anything. You can see some dirt and the rosewood doesn't look so "rose"















On this image, you can see a difference between the left side of my finger (where is clean) and the right side (not clean).








After I fully clean it with the rag








I wanted to try with a toothbrush to be sure I removed any dirt "inside" the rosewood grain. This is how it turn out.








The last thing I did,was to polish the fret. Honestly, It didn't change much the brightness, maybe in some cases the fret are dirtier than the one on my guitar. Anyway, that how it look.















So this is it. I'm really happy with the result and I strongly recommend to clean your fingerboard since it made a huge difference on the feeling and the look (without forgetting the longevity of your fretboard) . I never did it before but I will try to do it every time I put new strings.

That's it!

Any thought?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Can't see the pics


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2016)

I use a toothbrush to get the edges of the frets.
I`ll have to try the rug bit as well.
Makes sense.
Pics work for me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've used Gorgomyte for a while now and it works great.
Everything is done in one pass and the cloth is black afterwards.

Cleaning the fretboard can only help in string longevity too, imo.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks nice. They always do when they are cleaned up!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

amagras said:


> Can't see the pics


Now I can. Nice work


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I still remember the first time I gave the rosewood on a Strat I have a good cleaning. I was astounded at the black goo on the rag. It's easy to see on maple, but on rosewood it just kinda blends in and it's hard to see how REALLY disgusting it is.


----------



## LPhilippe (Jan 6, 2016)

I've the feeling of playing on a new fretboard


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

+1 on the Gorgomyte. On my second order and love it! Nice and inexpensive too.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I just ordered 3 packs!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I've used Gorgomyte for a while now and it works great.
> Everything is done in one pass and the cloth is black afterwards.
> 
> Cleaning the fretboard can only help in string longevity too, imo.


I was just working on a 2004 SG Std that I got in trade recently. Stripped it down and noticed the fretboard was pretty dry and the frets looked quite bad. I was about to get out the steel wool and Fret Doctor when I remembered Sulphur had sent me down some Gorgomyte awhile ago. To say I was impressed might be an understatement, it did a terrific job, especially on the fret wires. I think I'll stick with Fret Doctor for conditioning but for general cleaning this stuff is the shit. The yellow cloth was black by the time I had finished with it and the fingerboard looks great.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I was about to get out the steel wool and Fret Doctor when I remembered Sulphur had sent me down some Gorgomyte awhile ago. To say I was impressed might be an understatement, it did a terrific job, especially on the fret wires. I think I'll stick with Fret Doctor for conditioning but for general cleaning this stuff is the shit.


This (Canadian supplied) product is apparently similar/the same:

Do Your Housework Better

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/miracle-cloth-equals-gorgomyte.1023319/

I think I'll try some.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> This (Canadian supplied) product is apparently similar/the same:
> 
> Do Your Housework Better
> 
> ...


Please keep us posted. I should add that when I was done with the fingerboard I noticed the tuners were gunked up. The gorgo did a great job on those as well.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I wish I'd done a before shot but here's the SG.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Please keep us posted.


Do you want to exchange some small pieces by mail for a comparison?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Do you want to exchange some small pieces by mail for a comparison?


Can do


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

From attached link: _"One give-away is the coconut smell (though it seems not everyone can smell it). On some of the Gorgomyte product descriptions, it says, "It's chemically treated with natural oils (nice mild coconut aroma) to condition and enhance the beauty of fretboard woods". And Miracle Cloth is clearly marketed as containing coconut oil."_

Anyone tried coconut oil instead of lemon oil?


----------



## DeSelby (May 4, 2016)

This a bit off-topic but I use synthetic scouring pads, just the sheet stuff, like Scotch-Brite for cleaning grime from both finger board and strings. 

I mention strings because when dirt accumulates on strings it can affect tuning. I put a new set of strings on an instument a couple of weeks ago and today I had problems tuning it. Playing the harmonic at the 12th fret and then playing the same note fretted at the 12th indicated they were out. And the intonation is in, i.e. set. Cleaning the strings with the scouring material removed the accumulated grime on the strings and restored the intonation. 

This will not work forever. When strings are done, they are done. But it can help. I am lucky in that I don't have a lot of whatever it is in one's fingers that kill strings. Some people have to change strings every time they play. So I am lucky. And hope you are too . 

So if you want to save a few bucks, hope this helps.


----------

